# Buehler ????...Anyone ????



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Gettin' kinda quiet down here in the basement...

I've been getting tired of lookin' at some off colored acrylic blanks I've accumulated....SO.....I got to grindin'....

The gaudy little suckers can kinda grow on ya...:biggrin:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Very nice

I'm working on a few things, will post if they turn out like I see in my minds eye LOL


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Nice ones Jim. I been busy around here too. Was working on the Grand Daughters horse pen but I keep blowing up my blanks. Then my printer decided to stop working. Got a new one ordered to print my decals on.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Very nice pens T.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Look good Jim - as always.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Looks like you could find that lime green one in the dark, nice work Mr. T


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Nwilkins said:


> Looks like you could find that lime green one in the dark, nice work Mr. T


That one is for Trodery to go with his puke green jeep, Neil....:biggrin:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> That one is for Trodery to go with his puke green jeep, Neil....:biggrin:


LOL... I like the one to the right of the green one! They all look great Jim!

I been busy also but with metal instead of wood.... http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=300309


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Whoa !!!!, Trod Man... That's some mini=trailer.. Bet you got more invested in it than my ol' buick... Dammed shame you make all those friends do all that work and then you just sling it back on the market...

Nice lookin' little set of wheels, though.. Luv the fish...

Dunno about the blue pen..That sucker is set with genuwine Swaroski pseudo-diamonds in the clip and band.. Might be out of yore 'pay-grade'.. but, on the other hand...we might swap the trailer for it.. I could add it to my pile of 'stuff I don't need and never will'... kinda like yours...


j/k, of course...you want it..you got it....:cheers:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

You might want to tell him the name of the pen style first LOL


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL.... I love my "mini collection" of Tortuga pens! Too bad I don't write much anymore. I'll tell you this though, when I have some place important to go and have to be dressed up I always choose one of my "Tortuga Pens" to complement my "ensemble". 

I have a dinner date next Tuesday over there on your side of town (I have to wear a **** suit even).... I'll be sporting my favorite "Turtle Pen".


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> You might want to tell him the name of the pen style first LOL


LOL..Bill, you mean to tell me the first thing that comes to mind when you cast eyes on Trodery ain't......."PRINCESS"....:rotfl:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I'm not saying or thinking anything


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL... Ya'll just ain't quite right!


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

Nice pens.

Guess I need to experiment with acrylics and learn to do them. I think the kids would like them.


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

Look great Tortuga! Is the 3rd from the left "wolverine"? I have that one just haven't turned it yet but I like the look of yours. 

Reel Bender-careful, just like anything you put on a lathe, it seems, they become very addictive and the colors really make some beautiful pens.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Pens look great, Jim, as usual. I'm like Trod, I love my Tortuga pens.


----------



## bigjim75 (Jul 22, 2008)

Those are very nice pens. I did a quick search, but could not find how much you sell your pens for. I am pretty sure they are out of my range, but if i start saving now, who knows. 

Again, great looking pieces of art.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Wet & Wild Willie said:


> Look great Tortuga! Is the 3rd from the left "wolverine"? I have that one just haven't turned it yet but I like the look of your.


Willlie..I dunno what the name of the blank is...it is a mix of yellow and blue acrylics and did turn out nice....unusual..but nice..LOL



bigjim75 said:


> Those are very nice pens. I did a quick search, but could not find how much you sell your pens for. I am pretty sure they are out of my range, but if i start saving now, who knows.
> 
> Again, great looking pieces of art.


Never can tell, Jim... I'll be in touch....LOL....

the other Jim


----------

